# Snow Plow Subs Needed Kansas City area



## shawnam (Dec 19, 2012)

We are looking for snow plow subs for the Kansas City KS and Kansas City MO areas
the contract starts 01-01-2013


If interested please contact :Shawn @ 316-262-7557 office
316-409-1596 Cell


----------



## joeyg999 (Nov 21, 2012)

*Kansas City area*

Hey Shawn the properties look great I look forward to working with you this year. Let's hope we get some REAL SNOW today was just a tease..


----------

